# 55g stand... finished it this weekend



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Finished up this project this weekend... came out pretty nice overall I think. Sorry, I did not take pictures as I was making it but can let you know the plans if you are interested. I am making a 125 stand very similar and will be making a great DIY page about it with very good instructions, photos of everything and even some cutting diagrams. Anyways, heres the stand, it is made from 2x4's, some plywood and 1x6 pieces of pine that were rip cut into smaller pieces to provide more character for the piece... total cost ended up being around $70 or so including everything.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Very simplistic. Nice work. However, I like stands to be somewhat taller so one doesn't have to kneel down to look in the tank. But that brings a bit of concern as to maintaining it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Good work! How about and inside shot of the frame


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, it actually looks really nice. I might have you build me one now


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I like it. It's both simple and sturdy. It can also double as a bunker in the event of an earthquake, or nuclear war. 

It would be easy to match that stand to other furniture in the house.

It's one of the best stands I've seen, DIY or off-the-shelf.


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

skinns said:


> Very simplistic. Nice work. However, I like stands to be somewhat taller so one doesn't have to kneel down to look in the tank. But that brings a bit of concern as to maintaining it.


I personally would have wanted it taller as well, this was made for the gf though and this is the height she specified wanted... it is just over 30". Her main concern was maintaining... she is only maybe 5'4" so she will barely be able to reach into the tank without having a little stool to step up with.


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Good work! How about and inside shot of the frame


I will get an inside shot tonight and post... it is a very sturdy 2x4 frame using Stanley brace's to hold it all together (I get them dirt cheap... like $.20 a bracket and they are incredibly strong).


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

JERP said:


> I like it. It's both simple and sturdy. It can also double as a bunker in the event of an earthquake, or nuclear war.
> 
> It would be easy to match that stand to other furniture in the house.
> 
> It's one of the best stands I've seen, DIY or off-the-shelf.


Thank you!

I built it myself because one of my biggest things is that I like everything to match. Heres a nightstand that I built for her as well.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

pretty sweet! better than the cheap stands that came w/ my tanks. Cool night stand!


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

chadly said:


> pretty sweet! better than the cheap stands that came w/ my tanks. Cool night stand!


Thanks Chad!

Let me know if you ever do want help with your tanks and building a wall with them.


----------

